# wierd worms in springtail cultures



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i have these little white worms in my springtail cultures just like the ones that you get in your tanks. they seem to appear when i fee fish flake food. spirulina/algae flake food. they appear right in the spot where i put the flakes. anyidea? are they dangerous?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I get them in my springtail cultures as well - just after feeding - look like grindal worms to me. Never had any ill effects from them though.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you have any fish, they love them!


----------

